# Happiest girl in the world



## Miss Pumpkin (Jun 26, 2006)

*After two years and a half, and 17000 kilometres between us (Spain-Australia) here's me and my boyfriend! *
*I never thought I could be soooooooooooo happy!*

Our first hours together






First morning together





With my cousin's baby


----------



## Riet (Jun 26, 2006)

I love you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i am the second happiest girl in the world seeing you with him


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 26, 2006)

Aw.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 26, 2006)

awwww that's sweet! wish u both much happiness!


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 26, 2006)

that's awesome you got to see him. ha, and i thought my BF and i were far (he's in hollywood, i'm in san francisco...more like 350 miles!)


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 26, 2006)

Awwwwww Im so happy for u
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 U guys look so happy together.  And da bebe is super cute


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 27, 2006)

Awww, I wish you two the best!


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 27, 2006)

awww - you two are adorable together


----------



## ballerino (Jun 27, 2006)

thats so adorable, are u too living in the same city/country now? im in long distance but only gold coast to melbourne..about 2 hrs flight. Still distance is distance and its tough...but its way worth it for love


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 27, 2006)

awwwwww! i'm so happy 4 u sandra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u guys look so happy


----------



## Pei (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm truly happy for you!


----------



## Wattage (Jun 27, 2006)

That first photo is just amazing! Congrats


----------



## Jaim (Jun 28, 2006)

You two are adorable!


----------



## quandolak (Jun 29, 2006)

...........


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks girls!!

Here's a couple more, sooooooo happy! I look a bit weird because I don't even have time to put on makeup, haha!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## Bec688 (Jul 15, 2006)

Awww look at you guys, adorable


----------



## user79 (Jul 18, 2006)

How did you guys meet, living so far apart?

Wish you all the best!


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 19, 2006)

This is just so lovely... can we get a background story pleeeeease??


----------



## orodwen (Jul 19, 2006)

you two are so beautiful, individually & together.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jul 23, 2006)

aww you guys are a pretty couple! you would make cute babies...haha


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 27, 2006)

We met on a music forum about 3 years ago. Right now he's here with a tourist visa and we're hoping we can get a residence visa soon so he can stay until I finish my degree, then I can go to Australia.

Here's a couple pics from last saturday






I was wearing makeup this time, mwahahahaha.


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Jul 27, 2006)

Awwww so cute, just looking at this post has made me smile, I'm so glad you'r happy together!! 

And he's gorgeous, what a facial structure, and stunning eyes, you look so good together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awww I feel all mushy


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Aug 11, 2006)

He is gorgeous indeed!!! Every morning when I open my eyes and see him next to me I feel sooooooo lucky to have him


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 11, 2006)

You two are soo cute together!! I LOVE the gold dress you are wearing ! your so pretty! how cuuuuuute you two are.. aw.


----------



## Willa (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_He is gorgeous indeed!!! Every morning when I open my eyes and see him next to me I feel sooooooo lucky to have him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks to you

Reading your comment made me want to have a men in my life.
That is not happening often. I usually feel real good by myself.

But you seem really happy. That makes me dream of a sweeter love life


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 13, 2006)

awwwwwe, you're soo lucky!!


----------



## Patricia (Aug 15, 2006)

yay! i totally feel you cos i'm on a long distance relationship too!


i'm very happy for you sandra, felicidades!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Aug 16, 2006)

I was a MUA for a photoshoot on Saturday and he came along with me, during the breaks I played around doing makeup on him and the photographer took this pic...


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Aug 26, 2006)

We went for a long walk this afternoon...


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_





 We met on a music forum about 3 years ago. Right now he's here with a tourist visa and we're hoping we can get a residence visa soon so he can stay until I finish my degree, then I can go to Australia.

Here's a couple pics from last saturday






I was wearing makeup this time, mwahahahaha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
you guys look so cute together and you look so gorgeous in that dress.


----------



## Riet (Nov 14, 2006)

^____________________^
Qué preciosos sois, no había visto las últimas fotos y son tan :_)
Y en un mes vuelve? jojojjjjj

Envidia me das, por ese cuerpazo que tienes en tu haber y ese hombretón :b


----------

